# Please! Keep on the lookout



## Marty (Sep 26, 2013)

I know there's a lot of horses out there that need our help but they are not finding their way to us. We cannot seize and we do not take in happy healthy horses to re-home, but we do have room to help horses in drastic need of assistance.

If you know anyone that is allowing their horses to go without, please direct them to us. No names are ever released as confidentiality is very important. We go on owner surrender only so the owner is the one that has to contact us themselves. We are not allowed to approach them in any way due to legalities that bind us. If you have any contact with any breeders or any individuals that are in a bind and their horses welfare is compromised, by all means give them our email address or message us on our facebook page. We do not judge anyone. We only want to help the horse.

Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## Tab (Oct 8, 2013)

Why not a re-home board? Chances and other rescues can't possibly take in all the horses that need help. There are owners that have encountered hard times but the horses are still doing ok. There is a spot that rescues can't reach. Horses that aren't selling that just need good non-breeding homes. Someone gets sick has to be hospitalized, a divorce, a lost home, hard financial Times, or a situation gets out of hand. Get horses homes before they need rescued. Thoughts?


----------



## Marty (Oct 25, 2013)

CMHR does not re-home healthy horses because we are strictly rescue.

*Someone gets sick has to be hospitalized, a divorce, a lost home, hard financial Times, or a situation gets out of hand. *

We do help in these situations

But its very hard to find someone who says they won't breed or flip the horse and sure enough they will. That's why CMHR has legal binding contracts to protect.


----------

